# Harness: halti or easy walk??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Who has one of these harnesses?

I have used a halti one once and maybe it wasn't put on right but it didn't seem that great tbh.
Halti Training Harness Dog Pet Dr R Mugford Small on eBay (end time 14-Mar-10 15:16:35 GMT)

The walk easy ones are the ones that victoria stilwell has used.
Premier Easy Walk Dog Harness. No pulling. Small / Med on eBay (end time 17-Mar-10 11:15:17 GMT)

The only thing the walk easy lacks is the clip to attach it to the collar but I can easily use a halti link or whatever.
But the easy walk has a quick snap buckle on the chest aswell so really easy to put on.

But I have decided I won't try Dave on the canny collar again as he really hated it so I need a front clip harness.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I had an easy walk for Zipper and I couldn't get it to fit comfortably and it rubbed in his armpits.


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

I used both at various times when my springer was young, preferred the halti though as it stopped her pulling as much.

D x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh dear 
I have tried many harnesses in the past and the mikki ones did that to any dog I used it on, same as the lupi ones and the [email protected] one with 'fur' under the armpits!

I'm hoping I wont need the harness for long, but it will mean if he does pull he has to turn back to me instead of pulling me where he goes, like in the middle of the road!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

My sister was having a look at different ones recently and she has decided on the mekuti - it fits differently to these but is still either front or side fastening with the lead looped through the front ring...?

Bit more expensive than the other two though, but looks like it fits in a different way so may not rub so much?

http://www.mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm#pics


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im jut about to buy a canny collar for zeb as he pulls the halti/gentle leader thingy into his eyes 
Hoping the canny because of how it fits n will stop the whole riding in the eye thing!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've only used the halti. I like it but wish it wouldn't ride up so much.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I did find the canny collar SO much beter than the halti, because of the way it sits and pulls, it doesn't go up into the eyes.
I've given mine to Tara the setter as Dave's neck is too fat for it :laugh: and Dixie doesn't need it anymore.
Even with Tara we find that she pulls less on the canny than the halti.

I looked at the mekuti, forgot about that one. Argh! So many choices! Lol

I may just go get a halti one on thurs as [email protected] doesn't shut til 8 and we go shopping, it would take longer for me to order something. Need a new dish also... OH left Dave's in his bed and he chewed one of the handles off! Lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

oh poo just remembered [email protected] pretty much sell own brand stuff now. Grrr.
I wonder if I can get one in my local pet shop.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have a PDSA near they sell the haltis for about a fiver


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope  Don't have one of those but there are 2 pet shops and a mostly horse shop that sells dog and cat stuff too so I will have a look tomorrow and if I can't find one than I'll just order one Lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have a halti and a gentle leader basically the same thing but they`ve been a great help. hot one from ebay for £5 and the other from wilkinsons


----------

